# Help I needed to resize my design and now my stone size has changed



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in the middle of working on some wording. I printed it off and the size was too big. So I downsized it, but it changed my rhinestone holes from 3.50 2.83. Is there a way to correct all of the stones at once or do I have to change the size manually or just start from scratch?


Thanks in advance,

Im using KNK


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley » Rhinestones
Sandy has a video that addresses this. Scroll down the page and you will find it.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Easier to start from scratch imo


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

If you saved it just open a new file.import the design,ungroup,then select all stones and pull the corner to size correctly.you can do this say if you have a design set up for ss10 stones,follow the above and you can resize for any size stone your looking for.


----------



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know this is from a while back, but I know that in Illustrator there's an option to offset a path by however many inches. If you just grab-and-drag from the corner to resize them, they'll return to their original positions. 

Nic


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

This is too simple thanks so much
N


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Need help desperately!
I have a design that is for 10ss and the overall design size is 6.2 wide by 8.3 tall. I need the same design in a smaller overall size such as 4 inches high. I have tried everything I have read on the forum including the re-sizing calc. Am I going to have to start from scratch?
I have fairycut, WinPC & Corel(I dont have the macro rstone though)
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

you can take the design and size the whole thing down to a smaller stone. I do this all the time. I take a 10ss design and drag it down(winpc) to an ss6, you won't be able to keep the same stone size for the smaller design but overall it works great for some of the files I buy to get good use out of fonts, words and designs.


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you! I'll try that


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I should say I put stones on my screen by typing text and stoning it the size I want the new stones to be, grab the design, drag it down and then I can match the design stones to the text stones


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

It's super simple to do in CorelDRAW... My LXI doesn't have the same function as CorelDRAW at least I don't think it does but with CorelDRAW and Illustrator... Way too simple... 

Same concept would work with a predesigned template.

I did a video here: Using TTF Rhinestone Fonts in CorelDRAW - YouTube

Kevin


----------

